# Corsair H50 H70



## sbkenzo (7. Dezember 2010)

gelöscht


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (7. Dezember 2010)

sbkenzo schrieb:


> Hallo Corsair Support,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage zu der H50 Kühlung. Man sollte den Lüfter ja so montieren das er ins Gehäuse rein bläst also gegen den Radiator
> 
> ...


aii

hab den H70 und bei mir läuft es so das die beiden lüfter(120x120) raus blasen sprich die warme luft im gehäuse und dem radiator raus, bei mir hengt der h70 oberhalb/hab ja silverstone (REVEN01) in verbindung mit 2xNoisblocker Lüfter läuft perfekt. und anders würde ich das net machen weils kein sinn ergibt! da die luft raus muss ob von hinten oder von oben kommt halt drauf an wie du denn radiator dran machst!


----------



## sbkenzo (7. Dezember 2010)

gelöscht


----------



## NCphalon (7. Dezember 2010)

Ja, das is kein Problem.


----------



## sbkenzo (7. Dezember 2010)

gelöscht


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (8. Dezember 2010)

sbkenzo schrieb:


> ich habe gelesen das die Kühler vom H70 kein PWM unterstützen, bedeutet dass das die nicht vom Mainboard gesteuert werden? Könnte man in dem Fall die beiden Lüfter durch andere austauschen die PWM unterstützen ?
> 
> Kann man den H70 auch nur mit einem Lüfter betreiben den das ganze wird mir dann sonst schon wieder zu dick.


hmmm zur frage 

1.Nein der h70 hat kein PWM sprich nur 3Pin stecker für die pumpe! wird nicht gesteuert.

2. ja man kann denn H70 mit nur einen Lüfter betreiben! 

3.ja man kann andere Lüfter verwenden aber in Baugrößen 120x120 habs ja selbst auch so gemacht, nur das es keine pwm lüfter sind sprich 2x120 mit 3Pin die dann übers Board laufen da wird es dann geregelt!

4.Benutze diese Lüfter M12-S2 & M12-S3HS NB-Multiframe S-Series 120mm | Noiseblocker die werden geregelt übers Q-Fan auf silent! ist leise und die pumpe hört man auch nicht obwohl die über denn CPUfan PWN anschluss läuft! 
____________________________________________________________
5".wenn jemand eine bessere Combo hat bitte melden bin auch net Zeus verbesserungs Vorschläge sind immer Herzlichwilkommen!


----------



## Kaktus (8. Dezember 2010)

Bei aller Liebe.... aber die Pumpe ist hörbar, nicht laut, aber hörbar und man kann sie auch regeln. Mit leiseren Lüftern und geregelter Pumpe sinkt die Kühlleistung aber rapide.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hab bei meiner H70 auch beide Lüfter gegen Scythe Sleapstrams 1900RPM ausgetauscht und die regle ich mit ner eingebauten Lüftersteuerung, geht super kann ich nur empfehlen. Aber wenn du nicht übertakten willst würde dir die H50 auch reichen, die hatte ich vorher.


----------



## msiegberg (8. März 2011)

Wo würde ich denn die beiden Lüfter sowie die Pumpe am besten auf einem maximus iv extreme Motherboard anschliessen?

Lg,
Micha


----------



## david430 (8. März 2011)

da sie keine pwm steuerung haben, kannste die lüfter an jedem lüfteranschluss anschließen, das kannste nach belieben machen, was für dich am besten ist....


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (10. März 2011)

korrekt wichtig - bei der Pumpe aufpassen das diese nucht unter 70% eingestellt wird bei der Lüftersteuerung


----------



## Chriss-Cross (16. April 2011)

Hi Leutz,

ich habe einen gebrauchten H70 da zu liegen, und brauche eine neue Haltevorrichtung (den Haltekranz für die Pumpe, eine Rahmenbrücke die unter das Mainboard kommt sowie die dazugehörigen Schrauben).

Ich habe auf Corsair.com geschaut und bezüglich Ersatzteile leider nichts finden können.

Ist eine Mail an CSGEurope@Corsair.com die einzige Möglichkeit an Ersatzteile zu kommen? Wenn ja, kann die Mail deutschsprachig sein? ^^“

PS.: Kann mir schon wer verraten ob die Kühlleistung des H70 auch für einen Phenom II X6 x3,3 GHz, welcher demnächst nachgerüstet werden soll, ausreicht? 

MfG Chriss-Cross


----------



## Kaktus (16. April 2011)

Rate mal.... der Boxed Kühler welcher alb so groß wie meine Faust ist, kann den X6 zuverlässig kühlen. Eine kleine Wasserkühlung wird dann auch reichen


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (20. April 2011)

jepp, über die Mail bitte anfragen (geht auch auf deutsch) dauert dann nur etwas länger, zwecks Übersetzung.

Der Kühler kann ohne Probleme den X6 zuverlässig kühlen


----------

